# range time



## swampbronc78 (Dec 18, 2008)

Finally took my new xd to the range yesterday after having it for almost a week. It felt so comfortable to me while shooting, I loved it. Has anybody baught a springfield lately? The reason im asking is bc they have that promo with the two mags and mag holder, and wondering how long it took to get them after sending the form?


----------



## caseyj (Dec 17, 2008)

I bought a 9mm sc and .40. I sent in for the 9mm about 3 weeks ago and the .40 2 weeks ago and still waiting. I had talked to another guy at the range and he had been waiting 9 weeks so for. He said that from what he had heard they were very backed up with all of the orders. Weather or not that is true I dont know.......


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

I sent mine off probably 3 weeks ago, as well. Sent out my S&W form the same day, so we'll see which comes first.


----------



## Magnus_yj (Oct 30, 2008)

I sent mine in around October 28th.....nothing yet. But the two mags I purchased from Springfield on November 10th showed up a couple weeks ago.

Seems like the "backed up orders" only applies to the freebies.:?


----------



## royale592 (Nov 24, 2008)

I sent out my form back in the begining of November and am still waiting.


----------



## Magnus_yj (Oct 30, 2008)

Update

My freebie XD gear showed up last week!! So just a little over 10 weeks after I submitted the form.


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

I just received an email from Springfield that my rebate is being processed and it could take another 8 weeks before being sent out. Still nothing from S&W, yet.


----------



## Magnus_yj (Oct 30, 2008)

48dodge said:


> I just received an email from Springfield that my rebate is being processed and it could take another 8 weeks before being sent out. Still nothing from S&W, yet.


I got that too, but it was only a week and a half later when the goodies showed up.


----------



## mplecha (Dec 20, 2008)

Mine took about 5 or 6 weeks. I sent it in mid January and my goodies showed up today.


----------



## Dal1as (Jan 11, 2009)

Recieved the email. They said they will be shipping soon whatever that means.


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

Just received mine today for my XD, still no word from S&W


----------

